#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  就職網站管理員之宣示 - 狼王白牙

## 狼王白牙

*余謹以至誠，向狼之樂園會員，余必於能力範圍內，維持系統運作、

維持社群之和諧，達成網站之創辦理念。

余為達成上述理念，執行狼之樂園最高權力者之義務，

組織、指派、或遣散管理團隊，決定任意會員之帳號保留權，

擁有在狼之樂園之任意規則最終解釋權，

必要時將由管理團隊代為執行余所指定之權力。



宣示者   網站管理員    狼王白牙 

2010/7/10* - *於狼之樂園創辦後5年又9個月*

----------

